# EMISSIONS RECALL: 2013-2014 Cruze with 1.8



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

[FONT=&quot]GLOBAL SAFETY FIELD INVESTIGATIONS[/FONT][FONT=&quot]DCS4428[/FONT][FONT=&quot]URGENT - DISTRIBUTE IMMEDIATELY[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Date: April 27, 2017[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Subject: 16186 – Emission Recall[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] Catalytic Converter Internal Damage[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Models: 2013-2014 Chevrolet Cruze[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 2013-2014 Chevrolet Sonic[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] Equipped with 1.8L Engine (RPO LWE)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]To: All General Motors Dealers[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]General Motors is releasing Emission Recall 16186 today. The total number of U.S. vehicles involved is approximately 77,000. Please see the attached bulletin for details. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Customer Letter Mailing[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The customer letter mailing will begin on May 16, 2017.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Global Warranty Management (GWM)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The Investigate Vehicle History (IVH) screen in the GWM system will be updated April 27, 2017. A list of involved vehicles in dealer new inventory is attached to this message. Please hold all warranty transactions until the VIN appears in IVH.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]END OF MESSAGE[/FONT][FONT=&quot]GLOBAL SAFETY FIELD INVESTIGATIONS[/FONT]

*Customer Letter*
May 2017
This notice applies to your vehicle, VIN: _____________________________________
Dear General Motors Customer:
This notice is sent to inform you that General Motors is conducting a voluntary emission recall that includes your vehicle.
Reason For This Recall: On certain 2013-2014 model year Chevrolet Cruze and Sonic vehicles equipped with a 1.8L engine, cracking of ceramic components internal to the catalytic converter may occur as a result of higher than anticipated exhaust temperatures. If this occurs the catalytic converter low efficiency diagnostic will set and the malfunction indicator lamp will illuminate.
What Will Be Done: Your GM dealer will reprogram the engine control module with calibrations that prevent higher than expected exhaust temperatures. This service will be performed for you at no charge.
How Long Will The Repair Take? Because of service scheduling requirements, it is likely that your dealer will need your vehicle longer than the actual service correction time of approximately 25 minutes.
What You Should Do: Please contact your GM dealer as soon as possible to arrange a service date. Instructions for making this correction have been sent to your dealer. Please ask your dealer if you wish to know how much time will be needed to schedule, process, and repair your vehicle.
If you have any questions or need any assistance, please contact your dealer or the appropriate Customer Assistance Center at the number listed below.
Division
Number
Text Telephones (TTY)
Chevrolet
1-800-630-2438
1-800-833-2438
Puerto Rico – English
1-800-496-9992
Puerto Rico – Español
1-800-496-9993
Virgin Islands
1-800-496-9994
Reimbursement: Even though you may have already had repairs for this condition, you will still need to take your vehicle to your dealer for additional repairs. If you have paid for repairs for the condition described in this letter, please complete the enclosed reimbursement form and present it to your dealer with all required documents. Working with your dealer will expedite your request, however, if this is not convenient, you may mail the completed reimbursement form and all required documents to Reimbursement Department, PO Box 33170, Detroit, MI 48232-5170. The completed form and required documents must be presented to your dealer or received by the Reimbursement Department by May 31, 2018, unless state law specifies a longer reimbursement period.
Emission Law Information: In order to ensure your full protection under the emission warranty made applicable to your vehicle by state and federal law, and your right to participate in future recalls, it is recommended that you have your vehicle serviced as soon as possible. Failure to do so could legally be determined to be lack of proper maintenance of your vehicle. Also, your vehicle may fail a state or local emission inspection if this recall is not accomplished.
IMPORTANT MESSAGE FOR CALIFORNIA RESIDENTS
The California Air Resources Board (CARB) requires vehicle emission recalls be completed prior to California registration renewal. Uncorrected emission recalls will result in the inability to renew your California vehicle registration.
At the time of emission recall completion, your California dealer will issue a "Proof of Correction Certificate". Keep this certificate and, if required, present it to the Department of Motor Vehicles when renewing your California registration as proof of recall completion.
We are sorry to cause you this inconvenience; however, we have taken this action in the interest of your continued satisfaction with our products.
Product Emission Recall
16186 Catalytic Converter Internal Damage
Jeffrey M. Boyer
Vice President
Global Vehicle Safety


----------



## Cruzen Vegas (Aug 27, 2015)

I love it, THey say your CAt will Crack and throw a code, So their fix it to reprogram the computer to think that the cracking of the CAT is acceptable and it wont throw a code anymore! HAHAHAHHAHAHAH


----------



## AzSandSlinger (Sep 10, 2015)

I wonder if this defect shortens the lifespan of the post-cat O2 sensor.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Cruzen Vegas said:


> I love it, THey say your CAt will Crack and throw a code, So their fix it to reprogram the computer to think that the cracking of the CAT is acceptable and it wont throw a code anymore! HAHAHAHHAHAHAH


I read it the other way around - the engine operating temperature is to be lowered.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

*Condition* General Motors has decided to conduct a Voluntary Emission Recall on certain 2013-2014 model year
Chevrolet Cruze and Sonic vehicles equipped with a 1.8L engine (RPO LWE). On some vehicles,
cracking of ceramic components internal to the catalytic converter may occur as a result of higher than
anticipated exhaust temperatures. If this occurs, the catalytic converter low efficiency diagnostic will set
and the malfunction indicator lamp will illuminate.
*Correction *Dealers are to reprogram the engine control module with calibrations that prevent higher than expected
exhaust temperatures.


----------



## Cruzen Vegas (Aug 27, 2015)

you cant just lower exhaust temp without sacrificing something.... And it doesn't say the fix is going to lower the temp, it says to program to Ecu to prevent Higher than Expected Temp..."That means, even with a broken Cat, the exhaust is still very clean and way below standards, but were going to trick the computer to not throw an efficiency code.."


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Cruzen Vegas said:


> you cant just lower exhaust temp without sacrificing something.... And it doesn't say the fix is going to lower the temp, it says to program to Ecu to prevent Higher than Expected Temp..."That means, even with a broken Cat, the exhaust is still very clean and way below standards, but were going to trick the computer to not throw an efficiency code.."


No, it means they're going to richen up certain parts of the rev range to try to cool off the charge. lean burn is hot burn, rich burn is cooler.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

jesus dude it's voluntary. if you're so terrified of a service technician doing his job for a company that is trying to help you, then don't do it.


----------



## Cruzen Vegas (Aug 27, 2015)

Rich Burns Dirty.... Even still, their not replacing your damaged cat...


----------

